# Pink Panther question



## Chris829 (Mar 24, 2020)

I was wondering if cryptocoryne pink panther is the same as pink flamingo and if so why does the PF command a higher price? Thank you in advance.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks like the same. "Pink panther" seems like it is branded from ADA.


----------



## Chris829 (Mar 24, 2020)

Okay thanks, that's what I suspected. Aquarium plants factory has PF tissue cultures for $59 Cryptocoryne sp. ‘Flamingo’ - Tissue Culture Cup but aqua lab aquaria had PP tissue cultures for $24 Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Pink Panther'
I was just wondering why such a price difference.


----------

